# Majestic Vapor Co - Juice Reviews



## Silver (24/11/17)

Am creating this thread for reviews of the *Majestic Vapor Co *juices.

If you have tried them out and you want to share your experiences with a review, let this henceforth be the place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (10/12/17)

Hi to the readers - I did enter the competition that @Sash held a couple of weeks ago and I entered because the Flavour names and descriptions really caught my attention.

And Congrats to @Slick above.

I was not a winner but it was not the end of it. Cut a long story short - a specific 0mg of OROCHI was organised and received last weekend.

*Orochi*
*(Name of an 8-headed and 8-tailed Japanese Dragon that demanded Virgin sacrifices)*
*Juicy, refreshing and will remind you of being at the beach. Peach and lemonade with cool undertones set you in chill mode with this all day vape.*







Received my Bottle
View attachment 115787


*The Build:*
Wotofo SM 22 - OROCHI
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Alien - Daniel
Gauge : 3 x 32Ga/40Ga
@smilelykumeenit
ID : 2.5mm
Wraps : 5
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 4mm
Mod - VW : Target Mini 40W
Ohms : 0.6
Watts : 20 to 30
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : OROCHI - Majestic Vapor
eJuice Mix : 70/30
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 01/12/2017
Steeped : 1 Week / 9 Days
Assembled : 10/12/2017
View attachment 115788

View attachment 115789

View attachment 115790

View attachment 115791

View attachment 115792



 A Total Unimagined Unexpected Unbelievable Sweet Bubbly Peach Explosion in your mouth - Zero Exaggeration Here - I have always loved peaches - Yellow Cling and the White Peaches.

Now imagine a glass in front of you - inside it is a single mouth full of Sprite - Chilled from the Fridge - and 2 cubes - 1 of each peach above.

And you take that mouth full - biting onto both cubes - at the same time - the sweet juice of both peaches smacking your tongue and running down your chin simultaneously - while you try sucking the juice back into your mouth - the air triggering your nasal senses - the fizz of the Sprite reacting against your pallet and a taste of peaches erupts all over your tongue and your savor every split second of those tasty tasty Peaches.

Absolutely Amazing @Sash - a quarter of that bottle has gone over the past couple of hours.

I have now had the Awesome Opportunity - and true Pleasure - to Test one of Majestic Vapor Co.’s Hand Crafted eLiquids - OROCHI.

Seriously Seriously - So So Tasty - and the Lounge eventually smelt like a peach orchard.

Very Very Well Done - This eJuice is recommended to each and everyone who has a passion for Peach and Fruity Flavours - @Tanja @Hooked @Stosta @The_Ice @KZOR @Silver @TheV

Now I’m worried - my Bottle will be gone soon 

All the Very Very Best @Sash and I’m sure that your Flavour Profiles are going to be enjoyed by any one who gets them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (10/12/17)

Thanks for the tag here @Max. I agree... this is a great one for fruity (especially Peach!) lovers. I had the pleasure of sampling some during last week and I was well impressed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash (11/12/17)

Wow @Max ! What a review!
So much effort and so much time put into this, I thank you. Orochi is my personal favorite in the range and I am so happy it has brought you joy. It makes working till this hour a pleasure and well worth it.

In all honesty, as the maker of these liquids I would not have been able to describe it as florally as you did!

My team and I thank you, you’ve made us happier vapers. Come say Hi this weekend in Durban if you’re around. It would be great to meet and greet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (11/12/17)

It’s an Amazing Pleasure @Sash - as was it when I received the Bottle - the joose matured further over night and this morning it was Peach Bliss - just totally Awesome  Now -  - only half a bottle left


----------



## Sash (11/12/17)

Max said:


> It’s an Amazing Pleasure @Sash - as was it when I received the Bottle - the joose matured further over night and this morning it was Peach Bliss - just totally Awesome  Now -  - only half a bottle left


Thats the problem with Orochi and Ju-Long it's never enough!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/1/18)

Company: Majestic Vapor Co - @Sash 
Product Name: Spikey Melon
Product Image:



Reviewer: The one that did this post = Me @antonherbst 

Mod: Reo mini
Watts/Volts: Whatever that battery was fully charged at. +/- 3.7v

Atomiser: OL16
Coil Resistance: 0.65Ohm
Wicking Material: Royal wick

Mod: Conserv mech mod
Watts/Volts: Whatever that battery was fully charged at. +/- 3.7v

Atomiser: Goon 24mm @ V1 & V1,5
Coil Resistance: 0.12Ohm dual & 0.14Ohm dual
Wicking Material: Royal wick in both

Mod: SXMINI Q-class
Watts/Volts: 16 - 45 watts & 7.2V Dual battery mod

Atomiser: Skyclone RTA
Coil Resistance: 0.65Ohm single
Wicking Material: Royal wick

Mod: Limelight Gloom
Watts/Volts: Whatever that battery was fully charged at. +/- 3.7v

Atomiser: WASP nano RDA
Coil Resistance: 0.32Ohm
Wicking Material: Royal wick

Strength: 0mg
Blend: Not sure, Hopefully stuff that will not make me addicted to the juice too much for my vape budget to keep up. = 70/30
Price: R140 per 30ml = 4.16 R/ml
Website: I got mine from Sash Himself, but they do supply certain shops
= https://eclecticvapes.co.za/eliquid/local/majestic-vapor/spikey-melon-by-majestic-vapor

Website blurb: 
A refreshing watermelon based e-juice that simply soars over your taste buds. An ideal mix for winding down and reminiscing over those great summer afternoons.

Reviewer Notes:
This is based on my own vape style and liking and yours might be different. 

This was a very flavorful vape and made me test it on multiple devices to the extent where I have none of it left. It does not overpower any of the concentrates or other juice profile's I vape on a daily basis. It is, in my opinion, an awesome soft melon flavored juice, that I will definitely go and buy again and again. The fact that I have vaped it on multiple devices has made me experience different flavors and tastes at different settings. This has just showed me that this juice is extremely versatile and could be vaped by any person and he/she will enjoy it. It is not a juice that is limited to the setup but rather the vaper him/herself. I would recommend any person that enjoys a melon profile to vape this and just like me fall in love with the juice profile. @Sash I must congratulate you on this juice mix and say it is a definite favorite of mine.

Similar to: Nothing I have vaped before - A completely new juice that cannot be compared to other lines on the market already. 

Avoid if: You do not want to fall in love with a new juice. This will surely grab your attention if you like fruity flavored juices.

Would I recommend it: Yes for sure, Go and buy this juice line and i know you will not be disapointed. 

Would i buy it again: Yes for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/2/18)

Company: Majestic Vapor Co - @Sash 
Product Name: Vasuki
Product Image:





Reviewer: The one that did this post = Me @antonherbst 

Mod: Reo mini
Watts/Volts: Whatever that battery was fully charged at. +/- 3.7v
Atomiser: OL16
Coil Resistance: 0.65Ohm
Wicking Material: Royal wick

Mod: Conserv mech mod
Watts/Volts: Whatever that battery was fully charged at. +/- 3.7v
Atomiser: Goon 24mm @ V1 & V1,5
Coil Resistance: 0.12Ohm dual & 0.14Ohm dual
Wicking Material: Royal wick in both

Mod: SXMINI Q-class
Watts/Volts: 16 - 45 watts & 7.2V Dual battery mod
Atomiser: Skyclone RTA
Coil Resistance: 0.65Ohm single
Wicking Material: Royal wick

Mod: Limelight Gloom
Watts/Volts: Whatever that battery was fully charged at. +/- 3.7v
Atomiser: WASP nano RDA
Coil Resistance: 0.32Ohm
Wicking Material: Royal wick

Strength: 0mg
Blend: 70/30
Price: R140 per 30ml = 4.16 R/ml
Website: I got mine from Sash Himself, but they do supply shops = http://www.majesticvaporco.com/

Website blurb: 
A peanut butter smoothie styled juice that delivers big on flavor. Throw in some bananas, milk and cream and you have a heavenly, peanut butter smoothie.


Reviewer Notes:
This is based on my own vape style and liking and yours might be different. 

Sash will confirm this, at first I did not like this juice at all as it was too "nutty" for me. But when i was asked for my review of it i took on the idea and worked it with a plan. First, i vaped it in my freshly wicked goon and conserv mech setup to get used to the flavor and if that did not work at least i did not waste a full tank on it. So as i vaped it for the day it kind of grew on me as it was very true to the mixed juice. A true peanut butter smoothy juice. Today as i am typing this review i am vaping my last bits of this juice. I am gonna miss my peanut butter smoothy vape in the mornings. I have vaped alot of juices over the last year and a half and this is surely a standout one for me. It is not my most favorite juice but i will make sure to keep at least some in my stash to keep and taste it when it is more than a year-long steeped. @Sash This juice has made me love nutty flavored juices and it is a true winner juice in my books.

Similar to: Nothing I have vaped before - Remember as i posted above i did not like it on the first test but i grew very fond of it over the test period. Let's go see what other nutty juice mixes will have the same effect on me when i do go buy new juice. 

Avoid if: Not really sure. 

Would I recommend it: Yes to a vaper that like nutty flavors this is one for your stash of juices. 

Would i buy it again: Yes for sure, but only if my last drop is finished, and i have no other juice in my collection to vape until i go to a vape shop again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (15/6/18)

*MAJESTIC CREME*



I've never done a review before (being a Diyer I honestly never buy premium juice, and this is still the case as I won this bottle )

Before I opened the bottle I decided on a fresh build and went for the Hadaly. Exo stitched alien coil, Japanese cotton, Vaped at 50w.

First of, the packaging is stunning, the suede bag it came in screams class and it continues with the little shiny beads used to indicate nicotine strength.


The juice itself is surprising. I was expecting a predominant chocolaty Vape with a hint of biscuit but this is not that at all. This is out and out a Chocolate Biscuit. Nothing is overpowering and it blends together in such a way that it's nothing less and nothing more than a spot on chocolate biscuit. You kinda feel the need to pour a glass of milk while Vaping on this.
This stuff is not going to last long.
Well done to @Sash on a fantastic juice.
In the words of another reviewer...this juice is njom njom.

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Sash (15/6/18)

Thank you @Steyn777 I am glad you're impressed and hope that you enjoy every drop.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/18)

Thanks for the review @Steyn777
Have moved it to this existing thread and I put "MAJESTIC CREME" at the top of your post in bold.

It helps future readers if we keep all the juice reviews on a particular manufacturer in the same thread. The title of this thread is the manufacturer, then the various reviews of different flavours go inside the single thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> *MAJESTIC CREME*
> 
> View attachment 135518
> 
> ...



@Steyn777 I'm sure that I replied to your post, but perhaps my reply got lost in the move. Your review was excellent! In my lost post I said that I would order a bottle when it's launched and I've just seen Sash's post about vendors who already stock it. Yippee!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 I'm sure that I replied to your post, but perhaps my reply got lost in the move. Your review was excellent! In my lost post I said that I would order a bottle when it's launched and I've just seen Sash's post about vendors who already stock it. Yippee!!!



I saw only two posts in the move @Hooked 
The review and reply from Sash
Maybe you replied as the move was happening...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/6/18)

*MAJESTIC CREME*

Set-up used: 
iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm

@RenaldoRheeder I can't thank you enough for sending me a bottle of this juice! I can quite understand why it got you off stinkies!

I was really interested in trying this juice because firstly, it's chocolate. I love chocolate anything! Secondly, I've never tried any of Majestic Vapor's range. Judging by the reviews above I've clearly been missing out!

As for Majestic Cream - it's a WOW WOW WOW! One inhale = one mouthful of utterly delicious chocolate. I don't know which biscuit this is supposed to taste like, since the biscuit's name isn't mentioned, but to me the flavour is similar to that of a Romany Cream; similar - but much better! There's no doubt about the chocolate flavour, which is full and rich and sweet, but nothing is overpowering - just tantalising!

I'm currently vaping this with a mug of real coffee. Vape-'n-sip; vape-'n-sip ... and oh yummy yummy! It's just as if I have a real Romany Cream which I'm dunking into my coffee! 

Cogratulations @Sash on this outstanding juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

Thanks for the review @Hooked 
Now I have to try this

Chocolate vapes are not really something I have enjoyed in the past. But I want to try this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/6/18)

Hooked said:


> *MAJESTIC CREME*
> 
> Set-up used:
> iJust 3
> ...



It is only a pleasure @Hooked. 

Crème is quite unusual for me. The Flavour is distinct and subtle at the same time. It leaves me with a satisfying aftertaste - like I have just had a Romany Cream biscuit.

I have 5 bottles already waiting to come back to Nigeria when my wife returns in August. 

Winner winner choc biscuit dinner @Sash 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (22/6/18)

Is Majestic Creme available in Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/6/18)

Baker said:


> Is Majestic Creme available in Cape Town?


@Sash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/6/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Hooked
> Now I have to try this
> 
> Chocolate vapes are not really something I have enjoyed in the past. But I want to try this.



@BumbleBee The Vape Guy stocks it, so why not double-treat yourself to a bottle of Bumblebee - Machete to go with Majestic Cream? I was going to try this combo this morning but got sidetracked. I reckon it will be a very tasty combo indeed!!!

*EDIT* @Silver
Hope you haven't ordered them yet, because I've decided to treat you. @RenaldoRheeder gave me a bottle of Majestic Creme, so I'm just keeping the wheel of kindness turning! Does @BumbleBee have your address? If not, please PM it to him and I'll take it further. And also, please tell him what nic strength you require, for both the Machete and Majestic Cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (22/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Sash



It's on Vape Cartel's website so it should be in the CT shop too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (22/6/18)

When talking about authenticity of vape flavours, in relation to how close it comes to the source material, Majestic Crème hits it out of the park! You can very easily pair this with a cup of coffee and still get a similar experience. This juice is definitely worth the hype!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @BumbleBee The Vape Guy stocks it, so why not double-treat yourself to a bottle of Bumblebee - Machete to go with Majestic Cream? I was going to try this combo this morning but got sidetracked. I reckon it will be a very tasty combo indeed!!!
> 
> *EDIT* @Silver
> Hope you haven't ordered them yet, because I've decided to treat you. @RenaldoRheeder gave me a bottle of Majestic Creme, so I'm just keeping the wheel of kindness turning! Does @BumbleBee have your address? If not, please PM it to him and I'll take it further. And also, please tell him what nic strength you require, for both the Machete and Majestic Cream.



Thanks @Hooked
I am busy with an order from Bumblebee so will chat to him about it
Just been hectic on the VapeCon preparations so i have been delayed with other things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (23/6/18)

Thank you guys for the feedback, I really appreciate it and I am very happy you're enjoying Crème!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (23/6/18)

Had a toot earlier today of this Majestic Creme. At first I thought chocolate? As with most juice anything with chocolate tastes like nuclear fallout.

Not this one. This is the real stuff. Well done on a brilliant juice. Will have to get myself some next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (24/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Had a toot earlier today of this Majestic Creme. At first I thought chocolate? As with most juice anything with chocolate tastes like nuclear fallout.
> 
> Not this one. This is the real stuff. Well done on a brilliant juice. Will have to get myself some next week.



Thank you for the feedback @Adephi im glad you enjoyed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Ok, so not a full on review but this was too good not to share immediately, the chosen device to see what the hype was all about,



Then came the actual test, I brought additional testing equipment with to ensure that I had something proper to compare it to !



And to my absolute horror, I don’t like it, I LOVE IT. First chocolate juice that tastes like chocolate! Soft cookie on exhale but extremely well rounded and tasty.


Half a tank later I am not sure if I wanted to put it down. And now I have a problem, what’s going to be my nightly treat? Creme or Rodeo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (28/6/18)

Now I am convinced, have to try Creme.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> Now I am convinced, have to try Creme.


IMO you will not be disappointed @Bulldog , had a bud try it, he hates chocolate vapes as he says they taste like that 3month old forgotten slab in the back of the fridgewith the white corners and spots, his words were “first chocolate vape I’ve had that tastes like actual chocolate” .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Brandon de Winnaar (9/7/18)

Let's review!! Today I am talking about a new juice from Majestic Vapor, South Africa

The juices was sent to me for the purpose of a review by Jane Deer and I even got the T-Shirt!

Juice: Majestic Creme

Profile: Delicious and crunchy biscuit that is rich in flavour with a smooth and silky chocolate. With a touch of coconut.

Bottles: 60ml chubby gorilla.
Nicotine: 0, 3 and 6 mg.
Ratio: 30/70.





‍My thoughts and feedback



️‍

Who doesn’t love a Romany cream, right? It’s just about the best biscuit ever, and this juice captures that chocolaty goodness we all love just perfectly.

To create a juice that’s fruity or candy-like is one thing, but to craft a juice that resembles a very specific taste like a dessert, cookie or even cereal must be such a challenge to take on. Challenge accepted by Majestic Vapor and challenge achieved!

It’s definitely more chocolate tasting, resembling a chocolate icing. The biscuit flavour could have been a tad more present, which is picked up more heavily in the aftertaste. It certainly does not lack sweetness, and pairs perfectly with a cup of coffee on a rainy day, which is exactly how I savoured this juice.

Props to Majestic Vapor on the looks of the bottle, too. It comes in a special little royal blue velvet bag that can be reused, especially if you own a tube mech. They even mark the mg’s and ml’s with little gem stones, rather than the usual ol’ black marker.

We see the attention to detail showing us how much you love us, we love you too Majestic Vapor!

All my reviews are done on the same devices, atties(RDA and RTA) and fresh cotton for each review that I do to ensure equal quality!!

Thank you for taking time to read and please note that this is my own opinion and not done for any financial gain as I just plain and simply love vaping and sharing it with my vape family!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/7/18)

(My picture got all messed up by the re-size app I use  )

I managed to get myself a bottle of Majestic Creme, and I must say it is an incredible juice for chocolate lovers out there!

Incredibly rich and creamy, so much so that I originally found it over-whelming in my dripper setup (a 0.3 coil at about 70W), and moved it across to one of my subtanks. It does very well in there, and is a great little vape with that first cup of coffee on these cold mornings!

Today it went back in the dripper, and my initial feelings that it was too much seem to have subsided.

@Sash ... Well done guy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Hi all

This is my first Majestic Vapor Co juice review and long overdue. It's of their Majestic Creme juice. For those who don't know, Majestic Vapor Co is a local juice manufacturer, represented by @Sash on the forum.

I bought the juice quite a long time ago from The Vape Guy (R250 for 60ml) and have been vaping it for about 3 months. I've posted about it a few times but am now doing a review. I don't normally vape desserts or bakeries. Neither have I reviewed many (if any). I'm more of a fruity menthol and tobacco vaper. Nevertheless, I got the 3mg strength. Here goes...

*MAJESTIC VAPOR CO. - MAJESTIC CREME (3mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a delicious authentic chocolate biscuit vape. I love it for its spot on flavour that feels like you are eating a premium chocolate biscuit. I also like it that the flavours are not too overpowering or too sweet. Just right. Such a gorgeous juice. I had a glorious tasting treat whenever I vaped it. Top class. I will definitely be re-ordering.*






The juice has an dark orange colour and a chocolaty smell to it.

On the vape, it's amazing! Wow! An *authentic delicious chocolate biscuit vape.* The chocolate is very tasty and not too sweet. It's a touch on the bitter side. A bit dark. Very premium tasting. I sometimes get a slight bit of a "roasted" taste after a few vapes. Very delicious indeed. The biscuit is there. It's well blended into the chocolate and is balanced. The mixture tastes just like you're eating a premium chocolate biscuit. I can almost taste pieces of chocolate in my mouth when vaping it. Definitely morish and I found myself wanting more almost every time.

I found the flavours to be of medium strength. Not overpowering but prominent. No doubt it's a complex juice.

It's on the *sweetish side but not too sweet*. That slight bitterness of the chocolate balances it. It's medium on the dry/wet scale. It's a warmish vape and I think it works beautifully with a bit more airflow and power. I was very happy with it in my dual aliened Petri V2 RDA at about 50-60 Watts. The flavours are natural tasting. Very authentic indeed.

The *texture is perfect for this juice. It's smooth and velvety.* No doubt it adds to the premium feel. I would say this sits in the middle of being a bold vs mellow vape. It's not overly bold because the flavours are not too strong. But its not mellow either (i.e. a casual background vape). *This is a substantial vaping flavour experience and I think it needs to be enjoyed and focused on when vaping it. *It certainly has allday vaping potential because its not too sweet but I didn't vape it like that. I vaped it on occasion for a treat. Evenings and some weekends. A few drip sessions for a glorious treat.

I found the *throat hit *to be quite low. To be expected for a 3mg 70VG juice but then again, that's just me. I like my strong throat hit. Although low, it didn't feel unsatisfying. I think the flavour experience more than makes up for it. That said, I would still like to try this in 6mg. The juice has good vapour production.

The *aftertaste *is a light chocolaty one with a feint biscuit. Not a strong aftertaste but very pleasant. Feels like you've had a chocolate biscuit.

The juice vaped very well in my Petri V2 RDA with @smilelykumeenit dual aliens.

I have no negatives to report on this juice.

I seldom vape chocolate / dessert / bakery juices. I'm not normally a big fan of them. But this juice is different. It's such a flavour treat and makes me smile when I vape it. I love the flavour and am quite sad my bottle is just about finished. Definitely will re-order. I am not an expert in bakery / dessert juices but I will say that *if you like a chocolate or biscuit type of vape you should definitely give this a try. I think you will be in for a pleasant surprise.*

*In my view @Sash has made a very fine juice with this Majestic Creme. One gets the impression a lot of effort has gone into it.* The flavour is top class. And even the label has these little "diamantes" stuck on the bottle at the bottom and to indicate the nic strength. Such a nice touch. And makes it feel a bit more special when you see it glinting in the light.

Here are those dismantes on the bottle :






Packaging:

Plastic 60ml gorilla type bottle with a fine nozzle that works well. I quite like it how it drips out of this bottle. Not too much, so its not easy to over drip.
i had no dribbling from the top cap part
The labelling is good and the nic strength and PG/VG ratio is clearly marked.
Nice touch with the little "Diamantes" stuck on to make it feel different
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.

Equipment used:

Petri RDA V2 (on Cuboid) - 0.36 ohm @smilelykumeenit dual aliens - Cotton Bacon V2 wicks - (50 to 60 Watts)

In the Petri V2 RDA :

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (29/9/18)

Veru well done @Silver.

Just to add to your brilliant write-up, I found that crème needs low heat to shine as I get a subtle coconut chocolate biscuit to come out at low heat.

Irrespective I have consumed large amounts of crème and will continue to do so.

I have tried the 6mg and, bad news for you, I found it to be extremely smooth more so than any other 6mg juices I have tried and hardly any throat heaviness/harshness or pepper that most 6mg juices give.

I am hoping to try this in a 12mg soon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Christos said:


> Veru well done @Silver.
> 
> Just to add to your brilliant write-up, I found that crème needs low heat to shine as I get a subtle coconut chocolate biscuit to come out at low heat.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Christos - that is great feedback
I must say that the flavour on this juice is quite remarkable. Hard to believe. Even when I took the first vape I was quite amazed.

As for throat hit - 12mg 
Hmmm......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first Majestic Vapor Co juice review and long overdue. It's of their Majestic Creme juice. For those who don't know, Majestic Vapor Co is a local juice manufacturer, represented by @Sash on the forum.
> 
> ...


Great review @Silver , I love my strong MTL tobacco juice and I think everyone knows that by now.I don't do sweet type vapes.But I got this last week for DL after getting a taste test at the Cape Town Vape meet and I love it.Great juice @Sash

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (29/9/18)

Excellent review @Silver , I can't wait, I have something special in the pipeline, @Sash have some 12 mg busy steeping for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Great review @Silver , I love my strong MTL tobacco juice and I think everyone knows that by now.I don't do sweet type vapes.But I got this last week for DL after getting a taste test at the Cape Town Vape meet and I love it.Great juice @Sash



Thanks @MrGSmokeFree 
I am in a very similar boat to you
I like my stronger nic juices at lower power in MTL, especially the tobaccoes

But this I find so great as a DL and although I haven't vaped loads of this type of profile I just love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Petrus said:


> Excellent review @Silver , I can't wait, I have something special in the pipeline, @Sash have some 12 mg busy steeping for me.



Oh my word @Petrus 
That is just amazing 

I need to try that too. I want to try the 6mg in the same setup - and then if I can also try the 12mg I would probably try it in a smaller rig at a bit less power. This would be exciting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash (29/9/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first Majestic Vapor Co juice review and long overdue. It's of their Majestic Creme juice. For those who don't know, Majestic Vapor Co is a local juice manufacturer, represented by @Sash on the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi @Silver !

Wow I am blown away by the review! Thank you so much for such awesome words and the time and effort you put in to doing this review. I am very happy that Crème is serving you so well!
The pics you have taken are also very tasteful thank you 
You rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (29/9/18)

Can't review to safe my life. 
But hands down juice of the year, and by far the best juice available in its profile. Currently the only commercial juice I buy. (BY THE BUCKET LOADS) LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (29/9/18)

Christos said:


> Veru well done @Silver.
> 
> Just to add to your brilliant write-up, I found that crème needs low heat to shine as I get a subtle coconut chocolate biscuit to come out at low heat.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Christos Well spotted on the coconut there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/9/18)

Great write-up @Silver! And congratulations for stepping out of your comfort zone - so glad it was a good experience for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (29/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Great review @Silver , I love my strong MTL tobacco juice and I think everyone knows that by now.I don't do sweet type vapes.But I got this last week for DL after getting a taste test at the Cape Town Vape meet and I love it.Great juice @Sash


Ah! Im very happy that it is slowly getting to Cpt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash (29/9/18)

Cornelius said:


> Can't review to safe my life.
> But hands down juice of the year, and by far the best juice available in its profile. Currently the only commercial juice I buy. (BY THE BUCKET LOADS) LOL


Thanks so much @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/18)

Petrus said:


> Excellent review @Silver , I can't wait, I have something special in the pipeline, @Sash have some 12 mg busy steeping for me.


12mg now that sounds like a WINNER

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/18)

With @Cornelius on this one, cannot do a full juice review to save my life, but will definately get my vote as juice of the year! Not a quick vape juice, but something that you savour slowly and sit back to enjoy a piece of your childhood with a “stolen” chocolate cookie. Eyes closed is an optional extra!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (29/9/18)

You guys going on about higher nics....

@Sash have you tried mixing some coffee in this. Like when you dip that chocolate cookie in a warm cuppa and let the chocolatty juicyness do its thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (30/9/18)

Adephi said:


> You guys going on about higher nics....
> 
> @Sash have you tried mixing some coffee in this. Like when you dip that chocolate cookie in a warm cuppa and let the chocolatty juicyness do its thing.


Nope Havent tried doing that. Chances are I wont though because pairing of Crème with an actual coffee or hot chocolate(my fav) is pretty tasty 

Try it though:
Whip up a cup of hot chocolate
Take a puff of Crème (dont exhale it)
Sip your hot chocolate (or coffee if you prefer)
*Then exhale
*
Tell me what you think once you have tried it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

